# Mollie, PatterJack (and Rosie JRT), DOB 17.03.03 - Sheffield



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollie, PatterJack (and Rosie JRT), DOB 17.03.03 - Sheffield



*Homing Requirements: *Mollies family will need the time, means and understanding for 2 older terriers. Have lived with part-time stepchildren 6 years old and upwards and related well, but not for younger as they need conscious children to relate to. They are able to enjoy bed and furniture so should have a similar family home. Preparedness to travel as they are in the Sheffield Area

*Her Story: *Mollie was bought as a pup and Rosie was bought 5 months later to join and grow up with her. They have happily lived alongside stepchildren. Mollie has always slept on the step-daughters bed when the children were home. An incident with the toddler who grabbed Mollie's tail, has thrown their homing in the air and they have been held by relatives in Sheffield until a home comes up for them. Now spayed and fully vaxd and awaiting their new family.

*Advert: *Mollie is a confident terrier who is intelligent and accomplished. She likes exploring and loves her ball, she can only have her ball when playing outside - as she chews and eats it otherwise! She is well behaved off the lead and is OK with other dogs. Mollie is not for cats! She is good at being left for around 6 hours and loves human company. Out of the two dogs, Mollie is the more dominant one and will assert herself over Rosie sometimes over food and affection.

Mollie is a beautiful Patterdale x Jack Russell who is middle aged, 8 years old. She likes a fuss, yet is independent and inquisitive. As a treat - to entice back in from the garden - both dogs get a bit of ham, they associate this with the call to come in. She has a coat for walks in the winter, when its cold. She also loves the beach and paddling in the sea. Such a fun accomplished terrier.

Please visit Mollies thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mollie PatterJack (and Rosie JRT) DOB 17.03.03 Sheffield to find out more and follow her progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread can now be closed as we are no longer rehoming Mollie.


----------

